# External Drive for HD Tivo & SA 8300HD



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Western Digital has announced an external hard drive for use with TiVo Series 3 High Definition DVR's and Scientific Atlanta DVR's It's a 500GB drive, available at Best Buy and at the TiVo Store. Details:
http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2007/10/wdr_delivers_hu.php


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good to know, Charlie, although I haven't inquired with Comcast as to whether
the eSATA port on my SA8300HD has been enabled. Since my SA boxes are
holdovers from the Adelphia era, I doubt it. My HD DVR future lies with the Moto
box, but I'm really hoping the new Comcast/Tivo box will be deployed in my local
franchise area sooner than later.


----------

